# Cobalt pair with wrigglers



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Let me know what you think of the pair cheers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A beautiful pair for sure, where did you get them?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Look
Like stendkers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

